# أسألك يا رب



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2011)

يا رب ...... 

إني أسألك من أجل الذين يتألمون ويبكون 

أسألك من أجل الأطفال المهملين 

والشباب المحاط بالعثرات والأخطار 

والشيوخ المحتاجين وجميع الذين يعانون الفقر 

يا رب ........ 

أبي اسألك من أجل الذين يبكون لموت أناس اعزاء 

والذين يبحثون عبثاً عن العمل 

ومن أجل المرضى والسجناء المحاربين والمغتربين 

ساعدهم جميعاً وشجعهم وباركهم 

يا رب ..  

أني أسألك من اجل الأرض كلها 

من أجل البابا والأساقفة والكهنة والرهبان 

ومن أجل غير المؤمنين والبعيدين عن الكنيسة 

هب يا رب أن لا يكونون سوى قطيعٍ واحد ولهم راعٍ واحدٍ 

                 امين


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

امين

تسلم ايدك


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> تسلم ايدك


 
رعاك  الرب 
شكرااا لك ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2011)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2011)

اني بل قال:


>


 
نعمة الرب معك
شكرااا لمرورك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2011)

آميــــــــــــــن

ربنا يحفظك

شكـــــرا

جــــــدا​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2011)

*امين
امين 
امين يا ربي استجب ولتصعد الصلاة كالبخور امامك​*


----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> آميــــــــــــــن​
> 
> ربنا يحفظك
> 
> ...




شكرااا لمرورك  الرائع 
سلام الرب معك​


----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *امين​*
> *امين *
> 
> *امين يا ربي استجب ولتصعد الصلاة كالبخور امامك *​




 شكرااا  اسعدني مروورك  حبيبتي
سلام  ونعمة الرب معك​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​




شكرااا   لتواجدك 
بركة يسوع معك ​


----------



## مختارة (21 يناير 2011)

آمين.. آمين..استجب ربنا ياسامع الدعاء
                                         ربنا ينور طريقك حبيبتى


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2011)

مختارة قال:


> آمين.. آمين..استجب ربنا ياسامع الدعاء
> ربنا ينور طريقك حبيبتى


مختارة 
اسعدني مروورك الجميل 



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

